# [EVDL] Disabled EV1 + S10 EV = All OEM EV1 ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have heard of colleges that have obtained disabled EV1s, and
have gone through the pains of designing their own controller to make
their EV1 functional. If the S-10 has the exact same powertrain as the
EV1, why couldn't they just get a S-10 and use its electronics? That
way, it would have all identical parts to the original EV1.

Then there'd be a fully functional, all OEM EV1!!! 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: "Joseph T."
> I have heard of colleges that have obtained disabled EV1s, and
> have gone through the pains of designing their own controller to make
> their EV1 functional. If the S-10 has the exact same powertrain as the
> EV1, why couldn't they just get a S-10 and use its electronics? That
> way, it would have all identical parts to the original EV1.
>
> Then there'd be a fully functional, all OEM EV1!!! 

That would indeed be pretty cool! However, I believe GM made all the recipients of these EV1s sign papers to promising they would never be restored as original, nor ever be registered or driven again as a regular car.

--
"Excellence does not require perfection." -- Henry James
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 22 Oct 2007 at 19:47, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > I believe GM made all the
> > recipients of these EV1s sign papers to promising they would never be restored
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: David Roden
> Someday some of these museums and schools are going to decide it's
> time to dispose of that relic that's been gathering dust...
> If you're in the right place at the right time, that car will be
> yours!

I'm sure you're right. I feel confident an EV1 will eventually turn up. GM thought they destroyed all their Electrovairs (electric Corvairs built in the 1960's -- but there's one in the national Corvair museum that escaped through corporate carelessness!

> What I >am< a pessimist about is automakers' willingness to make ANY
> kind of real EV. If history is any indication, 20 years from now
> there will still be no turnkey EVs offered, or at least not in the
> States.

There will be if I have anything to do about it! 

20 years is a long time -- things can change fast! In 1980, IBM totally dominated the computer industry. Ten years later, they were fighting for survival. Twenty years later, they were a small-time player, and no longer a force in the market.

> if they haven't succeeded to make EVs illegal altogether!

Now that's a bigger worry. They could indeed get laws and regulations passed that essentially make them illegal. I've seen this sort of thing tried in at least two other fields -- amateur radio, and private aircraft. In both cases, they only survived because hobbyists united and formed a powerful enough lobby to successfully fight off the commercial interests.


--
"Excellence does not require perfection." -- Henry James
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 23, 2007 11:24 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Disabled EV1 + S10 EV = All OEM EV1 ?


> From: David Roden
>> Someday some of these museums and schools are going to decide it's
>> time to dispose of that relic that's been gathering dust...
>> If you're in the right place at the right time, that car will be
>> yours!
>
> I'm sure you're right. I feel confident an EV1 will eventually turn up. GM 
> thought they destroyed all their Electrovairs (electric Corvairs built in 
> the 1960's -- but there's one in the national Corvair museum that escaped 
> through corporate carelessness!
>
>> What I >am< a pessimist about is automakers' willingness to make ANY
>> kind of real EV. If history is any indication, 20 years from now
>> there will still be no turnkey EVs offered, or at least not in the
>> States.
>
> There will be if I have anything to do about it! 
> Hi Lee an" EVerybody;

Yeaeeah! Lee, I was waiting , hoping you would chime in here! Me, too, 
as for the Sunrise, tooting Lee's horn here. You TO can help. I don't want 
to sound like a PBS Begathon, here, as they sent me screaming to the radio 
to switch channels! Gotta come in somewhere, in the begging dept.I guess I 
could say"Stay tuned " and order a Sunrise kit when the time comes. Hasten 
that, send a check to Lee's addie, it's on his posts.If WE don't do it, who 
is!???

> 20 years is a long time -- things can change fast! In 1980, IBM totally 
> dominated the computer industry. Ten years later, they were fighting for 
> survival. Twenty years later, they were a small-time player, and no longer 
> a force in the market.
>
>> if they haven't succeeded to make EVs illegal altogether!

The'll pry my EV out of my cold dead hands! Not before.Can I get to 
Canada on a few charges<g>?
>
> Now that's a bigger worry. They could indeed get laws and regulations 
> passed that essentially make them illegal. I've seen this sort of thing 
> tried in at least two other fields -- amateur radio, and private aircraft. 
> In both cases, they only survived because hobbyists united and formed a 
> powerful enough lobby to successfully fight off the commercial interests.

> OK. THAT's why we have to get/do the EAA, like the REAL EAA. Experimental 
> AIRCRAFT Assoc. Thay had "EAA" first. Might hsave to pool their effort 
> with NEDRA, so NEDRA is a household word, Like Nascar. I'm not much of an 
> organizer, but to plant an idea here. If the present Regeme in DC DOESN"T 
> change their stance, IF somebody actually get's electred, or steals the 
> election<g>?
That will DO something toward the Oil problem and air polution? I know 
I'm dreaming with the present band of jolly pirates planning to run,.Scary! 
But Big money owns,runs the country, we may have to band together, while 
there is still air to breathe, water to drink, etc. I'm getting preaty darn 
close to OT, but lets face it? Ya ALL saw the movie, WKtEC? Right? You 
didn't? Shame on ya! Go rent/buy it and report back to us! If it wan't for 
the policies of the Regeme we would be toughing it out as to an EV-1, 2, or 
3 a Rav-4, a Think, or more, on the showroom floor. Not figuring out HOW to 
get good regen or battery care?Or how to repaint yur motor?!
>
> --
> "Excellence does not require perfection." -- Henry James

> --But it helps?

Seeya, Just send Money!

Bob

> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

> There is is, send what ya can spare<g>!Sunrise Rising?
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.488 / Virus Database: 269.13.28/1023 - Release Date: 
> 9/22/2007 1:27 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> 
> Probably not, though. What I >am< a pessimist about is automakers' 
> willingness to make ANY kind of real EV. If history is any indication, 20 
> years from now there will still be no turnkey EVs offered, or at least not 
> in the States. We'll still be converting cars and building kits and one-
> offs - and resurrecting ancient prototypes - if they haven't succeeded to 
> make EVs illegal altogether!
> 

By then most cars will be Toyotas and Hondas, although that also does not
make me more optimistic.

After my return from the US last month, having driven a Prius and loving it,
I emailed a big letter praising the car to the local Toyota office and
asking to buy one. I got back a one line email saying 'the cars for sale
in Chile are the ones listed on the website'.

If EVs get sold, its going to be under BIG pressure and some legislation
forcing them to, or after they all go broke trying to avoid selling them
by some yet to be formed corporation...


-- 
Eduardo K. | 
http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
|

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> 
> Probably not, though. What I >am< a pessimist about is automakers' 
> willingness to make ANY kind of real EV. If history is any indication, 20 
> years from now there will still be no turnkey EVs offered, or at least not 
> in the States. We'll still be converting cars and building kits and one-
> offs - and resurrecting ancient prototypes - if they haven't succeeded to 
> make EVs illegal altogether!
> 

By then most cars will be Toyotas and Hondas, although that also does not
make me more optimistic.

After my return from the US last month, having driven a Prius and loving it,
I emailed a big letter praising the car to the local Toyota office and
asking to buy one. I got back a one line email saying 'the cars for sale
in Chile are the ones listed on the website'.

If EVs get sold, its going to be under BIG pressure and some legislation
forcing them to, or after they all go broke trying to avoid selling them
by some yet to be formed corporation...


-- 
Eduardo K. | 
http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
 |

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> 20 years is a long time -- things can change fast! In 1980, IBM
> >> totally dominated the computer industry. Ten years later, they were
> >> fighting for survival. Twenty years later, they were a small-time
> ...


----------

